# The usual DCC newby need answers thread!



## midrange (Nov 20, 2010)

Hello everyone. I sure hope members here have patience for someone with many questions.

I am about to buy My first DCC controller. Never done DCC before and I want to get into it now.

I am looking at the *MRC 1408 Prodigy Express* as it was recommended to me by my local shop. They say its super easy to use and great for beginners. Do DCC power controllers control any type of decoder? 

That sound about right? Is this what train modelers recommend or should I know more?

Also another thing that stumps me right now is I watch people easily switch from DCC to DC to run their older stuff... IS this hard as i lack decoders, and also have non dcc ready trains? 

I'm sure many more questions to come.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Midrange,

I'm not a DCC guy, but I found the website link below to be wonderfully informative for newbie DCC basics and mechanical understanding. Check it out:

http://www.loystoys.com/info/how-dcc-works.html

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## midrange (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi, thanks for the reply and thanks for that page.

But I am trying to get feedback on the MRC Prodigy Express. Hoping someone here has one!!


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

You're going to get a ton of different feedback. Some love MRC (me) some don't because it isn't as expandable as others. I have the Advanced square 2 and love it. I have used the Express and really like it as well. If you are looking for a good, entry level system the Express will be a good choice. Now, if you start needing it to do advanced things then obviously it will be limited. For a smaller layout running multiple trains, or a decent size layout running fewer trains it will be good.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

express is ok system. i used it , works as prommised, has good controler and easy to operate, expandable, has dedicated program track. it will not read back CV however and will not connect to JMRI (proprietary PC interface). 

with that the topic of DCC is not a trivial one. the system while important, is only one part of it. i would advise to really research the topic, will save lots of agrivation in case not everything goes smooth .


----------



## midrange (Nov 20, 2010)

Great.. OK well this is what I will start with.. I mean i just want the get some experience with DCC before going bigger.. I can always move up later down the road.. 

I watched some vids and I do need to read up on CV, PV.. and all those codes that mean nothing to a newby!

Most of my DCC stuff right now is all Hornby. Those decoders are no different to North American right? I asked the guy at the store, he said any decoder is fine.

Thanks


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

PV - what is that?

there are other systems however in the same price range. i would at least look at them before making decision. 

what make/model decoders are installed in hornby?


----------



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

*MRC Prodigy Express*

I have several DCC Locos that I run on my layout. All of them seem to work. I do not understand CV's and stuff like that. "EXAMPLE" For loco #1801. I press program twice until MAIN PROGRAM comes up. Hit enter. Then I press 3 for loco. Hit ENTER. Then I enter the ADDRESS, which in this case is 1801 and press ENTER several times until I am back to the Main Screen. I then press LOCO and press 1801 and hit ENTER. This is how I have done all of my locos. I have a BLI Pennsy 4-4-4-4. It will run on DC, But it won't work on my MRC Prodigy Express. The headlight won't even light. I think I was tinkering with CV's and I may have changed something. Also, I do not have a programming track. Which brings up another question...I am not sure how to connect the wires from the base unit to the track itself. Alligator clips? Wrap the wires around the track? Any suggestions? Could someone explain CV's to me? for example, I know how to set ACCL and DEC. levels, but that's about it. Can I reset this loco and make it work on my DCC system? Here is a link for MRC. Thanks for the help in advance! ~Bill


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

DCC systems are just like everything else...you get what you pay for,that simple.That's the beauty of it...you have a choice.DCC systems differentiate themselves by their different functionalities (or lack of) but they will all fill a beginner's needs for relatively small layouts/rosters.

Some differences are obvious like better looking handhelds,simpler controls that are easier to learn,etc.However,many low cost systems lack programming features (like reading CV's,etc) and aren't expandable at all.Others are expandable within some limits and will require that you stay within the same brand.

This is a question often asked and most experienced modelers will recommend going with either of Digitrax or NCE systems.They are considered as the leaders in DCC technology.My personal choice is Digitrax and if you want me to pinpoint a system for a beginner,I say the Digitrax Zephyr Extra is the answer.It will cost more than most of the other systems,but,down the road,is a more potent system.It's only "lack of" is power,but still,at 2.5 amps.,it can power a few trains without a sweat.And if in the future more power is needed,it is easily expandable.

Warbyrd...I was just like you when I was a member of the local club...they have a computer that's all set up with preset CV's that you just have to put your loco on the track,type in the new adress and press GO.It was then ready to go so I never felt the urge to learn about programming.

I've since left the club and being a "lone wolf" meant I had to learn at least the basics of CV setting.It's true,the learning curve is a little steep but is also a lot of fun.However,I did it because I liked it and learned a lot so far.For you it may be different,if you have an occasional loco to program it may not be worthed all the trouble.Then you may not have a choice...is there any other DCC operator whom you know close to you,or a local club?This could be a solution...you bring your non responsive loco to the club?They all have a DCC guru who can reset your loco in a few minutes and will generally do it for a smile.

CV's are "configuration variables" that tell the decoder what functions are to be active and how they are to work.They are "adjustments" or "fine tuning".They can control on/off features,speed curves,accel/decel rates,light operation,sound volumes,etc.Books can be written on DCC so there's too much to say in one single post.

Connecting your wires to the programming track should be easy.From the "prog" ports on your command station,one wire from each to one of the tracks and yes,alligator clips will work for a temporary use.I soldered mine to my prog.track.


----------

